
Apple shuttle buses rerouted following suspected attacks - smaili
http://mashable.com/2018/01/17/apple-shuttle-attacks/#_v3iPvoMZmq4
======
rm_-rf_slash
I really hope this is just some angsty kids dangerously playing around and not
a committed act of, technically speaking, homegrown terrorism.

I saw a short film long ago about a guy who’d snapped after getting one too
many parking tickets by posting up on rooftops and shooting “meter maids” with
paintballs. While some people cheered his actions as a stand against
capricious ticketing, others took it a step further and eventually somebody
was badly stabbed. Because the initial paintballer never revealed his
identity, the violence that he initiated had spun completely beyond his
control.

Violence, especially anonymous violence, has consequences that can be beyond
foresight, and far beyond control. I really wish I can find that short film
someday...

~~~
craftyguy
Is it 'Expired'?

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0305559/plotsummary](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0305559/plotsummary)

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
YES THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I’ve been looking for the link for over a
decade.

